# Looking for club



## timketchie (Sep 6, 2010)

Howdy All, I am looking for a club (still hunt only) or small lease within 3-4 hours drive time from Jacksonville, Fl (Northeast Florida). Prefer QDM minded clubs and smaller clubs. Need to have access to RV campsite with hook-ups (electric and water). Enjoy "family oriented" clubs that promote quality family time and strict outdoor ethics.


----------



## Saltdaddy (Sep 6, 2010)

*hunting club*

I have a QDM hunting club on the Wayne/Appling county line that might be what you are looking for.  We are only about 1 and 1/2 hours from j-ville and we actually have a member from that area.  Our club is 2410 acres still hunting only and the dues are $800 a year.  Since our camphouse is so far in the woods it is impossible to have power so we all use generators to power our campers.  We have a 150 gallon tank with fresh water for skinning deer and cooking that we keep filled up at all times  and the guys use 55 gallon plastic drums or 250 gallon totes to provide water to the campers.  If you are interested and want to know more give me a call 912-294-7862.  Thanks Chris


----------



## jmartin88 (Sep 6, 2010)

my family loves this club give me a call we have 1629 acres on the ogeechee river we have camp sites but if yoy want power and water i have a friend that has a full hookup rv park right beside the goerge l smith state park 15 mins from club dues are 875.00 yr round access hunting and fishing call jason at 478-494-2275


----------



## natureheart (Sep 7, 2010)

*I have what you are looking for*

See my ad user name Natureheart or call me 863-608-4500 David


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2010)

Check our post under Mad Racks.  We have primitive camping at this time but 3 mins from us on hwy 41 is a RV camp ground. PM your name and number for more info. Thanks James


----------



## WRECKERMAN (Sep 19, 2010)

I need 2 members in quitman county 600 per member hogs deer turkey mark 770-301-6586 or matt 678-634-4551


----------



## 20gauge (Sep 21, 2010)

We have a club in crawford county. we have members that drive from Orlando.We are just west of Macon. It sound like we may have what you are looking for. It you would like to talk about it and find out more give me a call at 770-943-3711 or e-mail kglenn30@bellsouth.net ( good luck) .

                              Glenn


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Sep 23, 2010)

*land with campsite*

i may have something of interest give me a call 478-494-3240


----------



## NAO (Sep 23, 2010)

go to www.huntfishgeorgia.com


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Sep 25, 2010)

*Hunt Club*

PM Sent


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 11, 2010)

We still have openings. CHECK OUT OUR POST. Thanks James.


----------

